# 2014 Muddin' for the Military



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Muddy Bottoms has teamed up with our sponsors to bring you a one-of-a-kind experience through a national My Coke Rewards promotion. For the July 4th, Muddin’ for the Military event, one lucky winner will win two tickets to the event, a Can Am Commander rigged out by S3 Powersports, and lodging for the weekend provided by Campers RV & Powersports (RV with hookups). The winner will also receive VIP seating and backstage passes to the concert (artist to be named), food and beverage vouchers all weekend, plus airfare if needed. Click the link below for all the details and make sure you help us spread the word about this incredible opportunity. 

Trip to Muddy Bottoms Mudding for the Military "Very Important Mudder" | My Coke Rewards

If there's anyone wishing to be part of this great event. Contact me (Tim O'Quinn) at 903-245-2362. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------

